# Rossi Crawford 157 w/ HC2000 Bindings and Lounger boots



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

Hey,

So I think back in 03 or 04 I picked up this snowboard at a shop in Reno. Before I got a chance to ride it I ended up moving. It's never touched snow. It sat bagged up in my closet since I got it. So I don't know much about it. I have searched and searched for info on it, but can't find anything. Anyways, Reason I'm here is I'm thinking about selling it but I have NO idea what it's worth. I cant even remember what I paid for everything (boots/bindings/board and bag).

I was hoping someone with a little more knowledge in snowboard stuff could help me or point me in the right direction. I included some pictures I took tonight. Hope that might help.

I did find one review from SI back in 03 that said


> ROSSIGNOL
> Crawford 157
> MENACE FACTOR: 5
> PERFORMANCE: 4
> ...


With the new snowboards, looks aren't everything—but, boy, - 01.20.03 - SI Vault

Thanks for the help guys.

-Dave


----------

